# Back to Education Assistance after Redundancy



## coolaboola (14 Jun 2012)

Hi folks, 

I am considering taking a voluntary redundancy package.   I have to make a decision in the next few weeks and I will have to leave my current employment by the end of 2012 (but I could elect to leave earlier)   I have been with my current employer for 12 years.   

Voluntary redundancy (while a bit bonkers in the current climate!) would afford me the opportunity to consider other career options.   One of the options I am considering is a return to education.   I would like to pursue a professional qualification (degree) in an area in which I have an interest and in which I have already achieved a diploma-level qualification. 

I already hold a primary degree and Masters degree in my current profession. 

My current plan if I accept redundancy is leave my current employment at the end of the year (I'm still debating whether to leave before the December budget lest onerous new taxes are introduced that crucify my redundancy package which would scupper any future plans).   I've been advised to sign on immediately.   I intend to do so and to use the first half of next year to prepare for my next step which includes applying for the degree course and preparing a back-up plan in case I am not accepted onto the course. 

Can any AAMers advise if I would qualify for Back to Education Allowance (BTEA) if I returned to education in September 2013?    From what I have read to date on www.welfare.ie it's unclear whether I would qualify if I already hold degrees.    

Also from www.welfare.ie it states that for third-level BTEA I have to be in signed on for 234 days.   This could influence my departure date.    However, the following is also on www.welfare.ie :

"Persons awarded Statutory Redundancy under Irish legislation may have immediate access to the BTEA scheme, (or within one year) of the award of the Statutory Redundancy, provided an entitlement to a relevant Social Welfare payment is established prior to commencing an approved course of study."

As my redundancy package would include Statutory Redundancy does this mean that I could qualify for BTEA as soon as I leave my current employment?   (Assuming that I qualify on all other criteria)

(Obviously, as none of my current post-redundancy plans involve a paycheque for some time after leaving, I would be keen to stay on to the end of the year to maximise my savings before departure ... while dodging any new tax bullets in the next budget....)

Any advice would be much appreciated AAMers!  

c


----------



## eastbono (14 Jun 2012)

In order to qualify for BTEA it has to be a course which is a progression up from the level you have already attained. As you hold a degree and a masters then you would not qualify for BTEA. Masters and PhDs are not covered by BTEA the only post grad course covered by BTEA is H.Dip.

Also be aware if you are <55 years and your redundancy package is >€50,000 there is a period of disqualification from receiving jsb. http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/JobseekersBenefit/Pages/jb.aspx


----------



## coolaboola (15 Jun 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks eastbono!   You're quite right, I would not be eligible for BTEA.   I kept searching after posting my post yesterday and found this on http://www.welfare.ie/en/operationalguidelines/pages/bte_all.aspx 

*"1.10 Progression in education course*

The approved full-time education course must lead to a higher qualification on the National Framework of Qualifications other than that already held. It is not considered that existing graduates should have an entitlement to BTEA to pursue a course at a similar qualification level as, inter alia, this can lead to displacement of persons seeking such qualifications for the first time. Reference should be made to the National Framework of Qualifications (see *appendix 3*) e.g. If a person holds a Fetac level 5 qualification, they must be progressing to a level 6 qualification. "

Pity!   I don't think I would qualify for any other forms of financial support either and will have to pay full fees (even though I'm of a vintage to have paid full fees first time 'round through college)... bottom!  

Noted re redundancy payment.   I am aware that I would not be able to claim any actual payments for some weeks but I have been advised to sign on immediately anyway, to stay 'in the system'.


----------



## Northie (15 Jun 2012)

Just re the fees issue - double check with the Admissions officer in the college you are considering.

The fact that you attended college before but paid fees may not actually rule you out of the free fees initiative (assuming this is not changed before you plan to attend college). 

I used to work in the Institute of Technology area and have a vague itch at the back of my memory re this. 

It's at least worth double checking.


----------



## coolaboola (15 Jun 2012)

Hmm, thanks Northie, I'll do that!

I've actually already been in touch with the college administrative office (DIT) who were very helpful with general information.   I'll enquire whether there might be a possibility of some version of free fees given I've never availed of free fees before ....   (And if all else fails at least I can claim tax on the tuition fees) 

In the meantime I'm struggling to get information on whether I may be eligible for entry to the course.   (It's very competitive and there are very few places, even fewer for 'aul wans' aka mature students like me)  If I can't get a place all my queries may be academic (if you'll pardon the pun!)    It looks pretty certain that I'm going to have to make a decision on my redundancy before I know about my eligibility for entry.  

(This is not a sensible decision!)


----------



## eastbono (15 Jun 2012)

coolaboola said:


> Thanks eastbono!   You're quite right, I would not be eligible for BTEA.   I kept searching after posting my post yesterday and found this on http://www.welfare.ie/en/operationalguidelines/pages/bte_all.aspx
> 
> *"1.10 Progression in education course*
> 
> ...



My advice is not to sign on immediately... the most you will lose in contributions is 9 weeks and that will not make a huge difference to your pension entitlements. If you sign on immediately you will not get paid for the period of disqualification and you will still only get 312 days on jsb. If for instance you are disqualified for 9 weeks that will be 9x€188 (if you are only entitled to a personal rate) that is a fair bit to be missing out on and would go some way to paying fees and you will only get payment then for 258 days as opposed to 312 days as you disqualification period will count in the 312 days. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## coolaboola (16 Jun 2012)

Hi eastbono, 

I hear ya.   That's a good point.   

I would not qualify for any payments before 9 weeks.   However, if (big if ... still trying to find out if I have a snowball's chance in a supernova of qualifying for a place on the course I want) I start college in September 2013 I would be only claiming any benefit/be signed on  for a max. of 271 days (from 3.1.13 to some time in Sept 2013).   I assume that once I start full time education I would not qualify for any benefit, including JSB.   Still, its a good point.  Thank you!  

c


----------



## eastbono (18 Jun 2012)

coolaboola said:


> Hi eastbono,
> 
> I hear ya.   That's a good point.
> 
> ...



You would get jsb up to the date you start college obviously you have to be available and looking for work in the meantime. At the moment mature students i.e. people >23 years of age in January prior to commencing college can claim jsb during the summer period while they are off college. The fact that you have paid contributions in 2012 will mean that you will qualify for jsb for summer 2014 obviously this could all change in any budget.

You need to look at the big if picture... lets say you dont get a college place then when your jsb exhausts after 312 days you will be means tested for jsa and your reduncancy package will come into play and you may not get any payment as you may be deemed means in excess so in the long run I think you should take the hit on the first 9 weeks and dont apply until after that time.


----------



## coolaboola (26 Jun 2012)

Hi eastbono, 

That's a very good point.  I assumed that if and when I started any full time education that would be the end of JSB.  I hadn't considered entitlements in summer 2014.   It looks like it will make a lot of sense to hold off signing on until 9 weeks after I leave work.   

Thanks again!  

c


----------

